

Cards Against Humanity releases science expansion to benefit women in STEM - cindywu123
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/03/30/cards-against-humanity-releases-science-themed-expansion-to-benefit-women-in-stem/?postshare=5881427746373169

======
vinchuco
This changes everything

